# A serene scene from Arnside Pier



## -Oy- (Nov 9, 2020)

The Kent Estuary from Arnside Pier this afternoon a few minutes before the rain came on hard and we had to retreat!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

I love what you have done with the colour!

In the right context, this colour helps draw me in more than the same photo would in colour.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2020)

Love the reflection of the clouds in the water. B&W always has dramatic contrasts.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks both. If a scene is more about shape and light - I often go for black and white


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks both. If a scene is more about shape and light - I often go for black and white


You totally knocked it out of the park with this photo!

Mind you all of your photo entries are second to none!

Please keep them coming!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 9, 2020)

I love it. All your photo's are beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love it. All your photo's are beautiful.


I second that, Ruth.


----------



## Pam (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful.  I love Arnside, used to go there a lot with grandson when he was younger.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 9, 2020)

I love it. It brings a sense of mystery.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh!  So beautiful!  You'reso lucky to benearsuch a lovely place!
Why don't you put your photos on Flickr.com?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

That brings back memories....I stayed at the Youth Hostel with my children many moons ago.


----------

